# connecteur cassé sur Ipod Nano 1G



## Michel C. (5 Septembre 2008)

Eh bien voilà. Je me suis lancé dans la réparation de l'IPod Nano de ma fille et j'ai fait une bêtise.
Son écran était cassé, j'en ai acheté un sur Ebay et j'ai entrepris de le remplacer. 
Ce n'est pas hyper facile à démonter mais cela se passait pas trop mal jusqu'à ce qu'il soit nécessaire de rebrancher le connecteur de l'écran après son remplacement.
Glisser la nappe dans le connecteur est déjà une partie de plaisir mais verrouiller le connecteur est bien pire. Je n'ai toujours pas vraiment compris comment j'aurais du m'y prendre. Toujours est il que j'ai cassé la barre noire de verrouillage en plastique.
J'ai poursuivi le remontage mais il me faut bien constater qu'il ne daigne meme pas s'allumer. Sans doute la nappe n'est elle pas assez tenue.
Bref, est il possible d'acheter ce genre de mini connecteur... Et est ce envisageable de le remplacer (sans etre électronicien).
Merci d'avance aux pros de l'Ipod i
Cordialement
Michel C.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Réparer soi-même un iPod n'est pas chose aisée...avouons-le.

Alors...
As-tu utilisé des minis-tournevis ou des médiators?
Redémonte-le, puis ré-enlève la fiche connecteur de l'écran...ensuite monte le nouvel écran, mais au début faut soulever l'espèce de barre en plastique en bas du connecteur pour pouvoir insérer facilement la nappe de l'écran (si tu as enlevé l'écran cassé sans soulever cette barre, ça devait coincer pas mal...  ).

Il faut surtout que la barre de plastoc' cassée soit celle du connecteur écran, et pas de la fiche qui se fixe sur le circuit imprimé!


----------



## Michel C. (6 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Réparer soi-même un iPod n'est pas chose aisée...avouons-le.
> As-tu utilisé des minis-tournevis ou des médiators?
> Redémonte-le, puis ré-enlève la fiche connecteur de l'écran...ensuite monte le nouvel écran, mais au début faut soulever l'espèce de barre en plastique en bas du connecteur pour pouvoir insérer facilement la nappe de l'écran (si tu as enlevé l'écran cassé sans soulever cette barre, ça devait coincer pas mal...  ).
> Il faut surtout que la barre de plastoc' cassée soit celle du connecteur écran, et pas de la fiche qui se fixe sur le circuit imprimé!



J'ai bien réussi à enlever la nappe de l'écran en déverrouillant le connecteur (au niveau de la barre noire). Je parle du connecteur situé sur la logic board et qui permet de relever le "couvercle" de l'Ipod.
J'ai donc réussi aussi sans souci à remplacer l'écran. C'est au remontage que cela s'est gâté.
J'ai réintroduit (après pas mal d'essais) la nappe de l'écran dans le connecteur situé sur le coté de l'Ipod MAIS j'ai cassé la barre noire qui sert à verrouiller cette nappe dans le connecteur. Du coup, le contact ne doit pas etre suffisant et l'Ipod ne s'allume pas !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Septembre 2008)

Ah ouai, OK, là je vois mieux.

Bon, eh bah les Nano 4G sortent dans une dizaine de jours, tu feras office d'un "super brico-papa".
Ta fille ne va pas le croire, "Ouaouh papa, t'as fait plus que le réparer dis-donc!!".

Oui, tu l'auras compris, c'est foutu, parce que trouver cette pièce-ci en détail, c'est pas aisé.
Poste peut-être une petite annonce sur le site. 

A+


----------

